# Children 9 (girl) and 11 (boy) looking for friends



## gbenefield (Mar 10, 2015)

Hi,

We have just moved to Cascais/Estoril and are waiting to hear on school places so are going to attempt (bravely) to home school for the next term and start them in September. 

The children are really missing having friends around so if anyone has similar aged children and would like to meet up, please let me know. 

A bit of background; I am from NZ, my husband from the US. The children were born in San Francisco then we lived in central London for the past six years. We decided we didn't need to be in London as we travel for work so made the bold move to Cascais last week. We both work in the software technology space but can talk about other things

Thanks
Gabrielle


----------



## Kayeberry (Sep 22, 2014)

Hi Gabrielle, thanks for your reply. Sorry it looks like I don't have enough posts to private reply. We live near San Francico and my husband and I visited Cascais in February. We are hoping to move there in a few years and will be visiting with our 8 yr old girl for 3 weeks and building up her enthusiasm for our future move. We would love to try and meet you when we are there.
What school are you hoping to enroll your kids in? Thanks Robin.


----------

